# Crazy Mice



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Ok, I just seem to keep asking questions. Lol. This may seem a really silly thing to worry about but here goes: One of our does keeps "bombing" it around the cage as if she has ants in her pants. We have treated them for mites so i don't think it is that, and it only lasts for a little while, but it knackers her out. Any ideas? Or am i being silly?


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Does she have any other opportunity for exercise? A wheel etc?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had the occasional one like that which have gone on to have their heads on one side.I presumed some sort of brain damage/stroke was the cause.The only other crazies I've had have been ones from other people which haven't been handled enough.


----------

